# Bontrager Saddles



## wookie (Feb 28, 2006)

Anyone riding the new Bontrager InForm saddles, thoughts? 

I have am currently riding a race lite saddle maybe '05 model, and have never been happy with it...how do the InForm saddles compare to the previous Bontrager models?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The Inform saddles are very different from the last generation Bontrager saddles. I have always favored the Selle Italia Flite which is similar in shape the older Bontrager saddles, mainly in that it has rocker in it's shape (a curve from nose to tail). The Inform saddles are very flat from front to rear and the thing I noticed in riding one (on my single speed currently) is that when switching from the tops to the hoods and the drops on the handlebars I didn't need to adjust my position on the saddle at all. I have liked my Inform so far and am looking forward to riding it on some longer rides.


----------

